# Spay nerves



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly is booked in to be spayed tomorrow. Am dreading it! If there was someone doing keyhole surgery locally I'd do that, but it'll have to be the normal major op version alas.

Am dreading taking her to the vet's! Will feel so guilty. And how on earth do you keep a kangaroo from jumping about afterwards?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Most pups are ok afterwards...Lady who always gets the worst of most things was just fine...to stop her from jumping we sat on the floor with her on a blanket...and kept a lead on her for the first few days...day one she was sleepy and calm...day two she was almost back to herself...she had the traditional way too..
Will be thinking of you tomorrow...it is so hard....Hubby had to bring her as I would have cried my face off.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is really stressful and I have felt so bad for Olive. I'm sure reading about Olive's issues hasn't helped. She is 5 days into recovery though and doing really well today. 

Hopefully Polly can skip all of the issues and just go staight to an easy recovery! From what I've read most dogs do just fine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You"d be surprised, Mable was a very boundy, charging around pup, loads of energy and I worried about keeping her still but I found she just knew her body and her limits, we spent nearly a week just sat on the floor, good luck I"m sure she"ll be fine xx


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey had normal spay and surprised how small incision was, will add picture.
She was droopy the day she came home and back to normal next day, impossible to stop her raving around! Day 13 now and she is doing great! Good Luck x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Ann. It is so hard not to worry, I was dreadful. I also couldn't get a key hole spay for Daisy unless I travelled so in the end I decided to trust my local vet. I was so impressed with the small incision and thankfully she recovered quickly. In fact after it was all over I couldn't believe how much I had worried! We love our dogs though and just can't help it 

Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Have all fingers and toes crossed... doesn't make typing easy!! Have to be there by 8.20 for nurse to do initial check over. So that'll be an early start as it's half an hour's drive! But guess it's best to get it over with early on. Will let you know how she gets on.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie had the keyhole but keeping her quiet was impossible, the vet nearly had to sedate her when she heard she was still dive bombing off the top of my sofa as usual! 
Dexter was so sorry for himself and hardly moved all week in his cone of shame when he had his op!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> You"d be surprised, Mable was a very boundy, charging around pup, loads of energy and I worried about keeping her still but I found she just knew her body and her limits, we spent nearly a week just sat on the floor, good luck I"m sure she"ll be fine xx


This has to be one of the cutest photos - so pleased Mable is ok but she definitely has the aaaaahhhhh factor in her babygrow  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Polly will be fine and it is worrying when they have to go through any sort of surgery but when you think how many girls are spayed a year compared to how many get anything wrong the risks are minimal! It will soon be all over and you can have a Poo looking as cute as Mable in her babygrow in no time :hug: x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Ali it wasn't a baby grow it was one of those babies coverall swimming suites, poor girl x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Just had call from vet and Polly came through op ok and is just waking up. Have to phone later to see if I can pick her up. First burst of relief! Keep her quiet, he said. Hmmmmm!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bet your house is **** and span Sue keeping busy this morning, that phone call is such a relief. Roll on home time hope she's ok xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh glad to hear she is doing ok...let us know how she is when you get her home...camping on the floor with her tonight?? we let Lady start sleeping with us when she was spayed....and she has been there every night since. and I do love it. 
she is the best alarm clock in the world. 
Enjoy some soft cuddles on the floor for a few days...and little playing when she gets bored...it is hard to keep them still when they start feeling better...but I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly is safely home but feeling very sorry for herself! But as I type this she's having a nibble at some scrambled egg! I think she's as much confused as sleepy, the poor little thing! The spay was £10 cheaper than they said because she is under 10kg, even though she's quite leggy!!! Only 9.2kg. But was warned she will put on weight over coming months if we're not careful. Don't want her too heavy or we won't be able to pick her up for cuddles!!

Gosh, she's eaten all the egg. Was only one egg, Can't be feeling too bad then! Will see later what we do tonight. Have the collar of shame she's supposed to wear overnight if we're not with her, but at least she doesn't have to wear it when we're with her. Quite a small incision and internal stitches, which makes life easier. But she is still trying to work out what's happened. Wish I could tell her! Lots of cuddles already and more coming up!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. Thanks for the update...glad she isn't feeling too bad...sending gentle hugs from me and Lady. glad she ate! that is great. enjoy your cuddles and snuggles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aaahh glad she's ok, you cant help worrying. just watch out tomorrow as she may be jumping around like normal (Maisie was on and off the couch like she'd not even had an op!!!) also regarding the weight issue, maisie's op was in sept/oct last year when she was 6 months old and she hasnt put on any weight (...yet!!! ) x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well, sounds like she is doing great. Tomorrow will be harder keeping her out if mischief! Hope she sleeps well tonight. X


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly actually got more unhappy as the evening progressed and when my son came home she didn't even acknowledge him or wag her tail, which was worrying. So we let her sleep on our bed!!! Hope this doesn't become permanent as didn't get much sleep!! 

This morning she's obviously feeling some pain and isn't happy walking and is looking at me with the hound dog look! I've just given her her pain relief so hopefully that will kick in soon. But first thing when she came down she jumped on her favourite chair (!!!) and promptly wee'd on it.  Hope that was a temporary thing. But she has done her first poo! (Lovely conversations we have, don't we! ) Was told I could take her for a 'walk round the block' today, so will see how she is later on today. Mind you, we don't have a block as we're in a small village! So I wonder how big a block is!

It really is sod's law that we have been waiting for fine weather for ages to walk on beaches and moors and now it's going to arrive she's on restricted exercise for two weeks so seems we won't be able to and will be stuck indoors instead. Grrrrr!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh, been pretty traumatic today! Phoned vets this morning as Polly was in so much pain despite pain relief and was having a really bad time. Wasn't sure if it was normal but they seemed to think all was well as she has eaten and done the necessary at the other end.. So she spent a lot of time under the sofa. But this afternoon her breathing was so fast and she was panting and it seemed to be getting worse that I wasn't sure what to do.... Then remembered we have a retired vet living opposite, who is a dear. Popped over and he came and gave Polly the once over and said she was fine - well, as far as can be expected. But she has been licking the incision and hates the collar which I tried to resort to lunchtime, so he went home and came back, having cut the sleeves off a long sleeved vest or tee shirt thing and together we made a vest for Polly with holes for her front legs!! But an additional effect of it is that it seems to have calmed her down and the breathing is much better. Wonderful! Some people are just lovely!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah that's nice of him, he probably really enjoyed being a help to you. I'm glad she seems more settled. 
I don"t think I walked Mable any where for at least 5 days, she really was just happy to rest and heal and she is normally energetic, I could tell when she needed more. Mable had her op about 16 months ago and has nt put weight on.
Hope times passes quickly and uneventfully until she is back to her usual self xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so nice of him...glad she has calmed some...poor girl just must not know what is going on. poor thing.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

It's the woeful looks that get to you and not being able to make it better!  She's lying beside me on the sofa now and is the most relaxed she's been today.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Today Polly is uber hyper! Heck. Won't walk normally but wants to dash everywhere and keeps going round in circles madly on the spot... Jumping on chairs and, when we turned our back for a second, even went upstairs!  All the things she's not supposed to! Short of keeping her in her crate all the time can't see any way of stopping her. But a relief that she is brighter than yesterday, although there are happy mediums! (No jokes about crystal balls please! lol) Think feeding her chicken could have been a mistake.. won't look at her ordinary food!  I have a wedding to play for today so will have to leave hubbie in charge for a bit. Sun is actually shining!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha sounds like she is feeling a bit better...when lady got really hyper we took her on a calm slow walk on lead...and kept her lead on inside to keep her more calm....so glad its all looking up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess she is feeling better! Don't think you can do much about keeping them quiet they will only get more stressed if the routine is changed or they sense you are anxious. Hattie did all the things she was not supposed to do within the first half hour of comming home no ill effects. She will soon be back to normal (if only we knew what normal was!). Good luck.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the 'back to normal'!!  Hmmm!!! As you say, whatever that is! lol! But she's definitely brighter. However, she has learnt a new trick. Only did it once and she cottoned on immediately. It's the word 'carry?', which I did the first night when she didn't feel like walking to the garden. Oh boy! Now she almost leaps into my arms wanting me to carry her whenever she feels like it! Oops! But it's obviously less painful at the moment to be carried. Hope she doesn't think it's a permanent idea!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly not so good today and in more pain/discomfort and breathing heavily again. Had a restless night with it. If it weren't Sunday I'd take her to see the vet but am hoping it will be fine to wait for our appt tomorrow morning. The end part of the incision is very sensitive to the touch so am wondering if she's got an infection.  But she's eating and drinking well still and relieving herself, but didn't want to walk in garden lunchtime after just enough to do her wee, and just sat down and then wanted to be carried in.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Hurrah! At last my poo is virtually back to 'normal'! So much brighter this morning and doing the things she hasn't been doing!! Had our visit to vet and all well. Vet is on the edge of Dartmoor and we were given permission for a 5 minute walk on the moors... which we both revelled in!! Was so good walking in the sunshine at long last!! Even if it was a short one. Went into Tavistock afterwards and as it was too hot to leave her in the car she had another stroll in the town to a couple of shops, who all let her in and made a fuss of her! She was well pleased! I let her choose a toy in the pet stall in the market and she had a whale of a time playing with it when we got home. A Space Lobber. Makes a great noise! Now she's crashed out beside me. Hope we haven't overdone it, but we had a really good time. She's really popular at the vet's and they made a great fuss of her as well! So nice to have such a lovely dog, if a bit hyper!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ann I couldn't even comment on this post as Saffi was so poorly and quiet after her spay and I didn't want to make you more worried - I'm so pleased to hear that Polly is back to normal. Saffi is now but we were so worried about her in the days following her surgery. She peed herself lying down, cried throughout the night, didn't wag her tail for days. It was awful!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ann I couldn't even comment on this post as Saffi was so poorly and quiet after her spay and I didn't want to make you more worried - I'm so pleased to hear that Polly is back to normal. Saffi is now but we were so worried about her in the days following her surgery. She peed herself lying down, cried throughout the night, didn't wag her tail for days. It was awful!


Polly peed herself once on a chair but was so good apart from that in that respect. But I have had many dogs spayed in my lifetime and this was the worst experience afterwards I can remember. But hopefully things will continue to get better. I think it's because 'poos are quite hyper and sensitive - at least, quite a few are, including Polly! Am so glad Saffi is herself again as well.


----------

